# Spammer question



## larry.gray

I often see threads like this, where it's clear a spammer is trying to deposit links:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...-im-hoping-men-can-help-me-4.html#post4849002

My question is if there are still live links like this but the spammer has been banned, do moderators want it reported?

For that matter... do you know what they are really up to? I'm presuming they are trying to either find browser security holes or are later trying to put out advertizements using the link.


----------



## Sandfly

Is my Ad-blocker making these links invisible? I never see any links


----------



## larry.gray

Sandfly said:


> Is my Ad-blocker making these links invisible? I never see any links


Follow the link above. See the rolling eyes emoticon? It's hosted on a spammers website. Someone has been working really hard to get it on the forum. For reasons I don't get.... There has got to be a reason someone is working hard to get that on the forum.


----------



## Sandfly

larry.gray said:


> Follow the link above. See the rolling eyes emoticon? It's hosted on a spammers website. Someone has been working really hard to get it on the forum. For reasons I don't get.... There has got to be a reason someone is working hard to get that on the forum.


Aye, I followed it, but all I see next to the 'banned user's comment is a little black square with a cross in it - 

Ad block must be working to stop it from displaying.

I hope it's not somehow getting onto your computers, because the fact that Ad-block has blocked it means (I think) that it uses your computer space to store the graphic...


----------



## larry.gray

Sandfly said:


> Aye, I followed it, but all I see next to the 'banned user's comment is a little black square with a cross in it -
> 
> Ad block must be working to stop it from displaying.
> 
> I hope it's not somehow getting onto your computers, because the fact that Ad-block has blocked it means (I think) that it uses your computer space to store the graphic...


Hmmm, I have ad block plus and it's not blocking it.


----------



## Sandfly

larry.gray said:


> Hmmm, I have ad block plus and it's not blocking it.


Mine is adblock plus from Eyeo Gmbh, for internet explorer browser. It is currently enabled in my browser extensions.

Perhaps you are using google chrome?

Well, maybe it's good that you see it, because there might be other crap getting through your blocker. Best to know if this is the case.

I also never see the bullsh*t links posted by -qing (under many names), but I know they are there, because there was a reference to links when I quoted a reply to this fool one time.


----------



## larry.gray

Add block plus in Firefox. I use firefox and chrome based on what works better with different websites. I have ad block plus on both. I've found this one works better in firefox over chrome.

I never use IE - but will use the IE extension in chrome.


----------



## Sandfly

larry.gray said:


> Add block plus in Firefox. I use firefox and chrome based on what works better with different websites. I have ad block plus on both. I've found this one works better in firefox over chrome.
> 
> I never use IE - but will use the IE extension in chrome.


I would prefer to use chrome, because it's faster, but it never saves my preferences when I close it... so I removed it. A couple of other reasons which I forget.


----------

